# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  EMOUVANT: un chien vient au secours d'un autre blessé sur 1

## AZUR

http://www.metrofrance.com/x/metro/2008 ... CQ6moGqj2/
*La caméra de surveillance d'une autoroute a filmé une scène étonnante au Chili. Un chien errant qui traversait la voie a été percuté par une voiture et... aussitôt secouru par un autre chien.*
 ::   ::   ::   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## latinachupeta

punaise c'est impressionant quand meme!! je me demande si le chien n'est pas mort quand mem!! les animaux sont tres intelligent, si ils n'ont qu'une chose que nous avons pas, c'est bien la parole, maleureusement tout le monde pense cque ce ne sont que des bétes, que ca n'a pas de sentiment!!! mais c'est totalement faux!!!

----------


## inachi

Les larmes me sont venues ...

Ce chien qui tire l'autre chien blessé ... quelle "humanité" dans ce geste, alors que les "humains" laissent bien souvent leur "animalité" resssortir




 :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## flora67

Punaise c'est magnifique........   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## AZUR

*C'est de la solidarité canine*   ::   :Embarrassment: k:  que nous autres ne sommes parfois peu capables d'assumer! 
Ces animaux, ce sont eux qui nous ouvrent lavoie,et non le contraire! 
Petit HS: je nourris un chat et une minette abandonnés et ce soir en ouvrant la porte d'entrée, mon mari m'appelle, j'y vais et je vois le gros hérisson (que notre staff avait délicatement pris ds sa gueule mais il formait une boule et j'ai fait lacher mon chien histoire kil n'ait pas     la gueule en sang! ce qu'il fait d'ailleurs délicatement) juste devant la gamelle de croquettes de ces 2 chats: il avait faim aussi et mangeait les croquettes laissées par les 2 chats!! trop drôle, je n'ai pu photographier, plus de batterie et mon numérique,il y a une plile rechargeable qui a glissé sous un meuble! Mon mari a photographié avec son molile mais l'image n'est pas super, je trouve! )

----------


## annie

j'en chialerais...il reste du chemin pour les comprendre non ?

----------


## loo

mais on sait pas s'il a survécu (le chien percuté)    ::

----------


## rea

je pense pas   ::  

et vous avez vu ce petit chien accompagne le secouriste à la fin jusqu'à l'autre?  :amour: 

j'ai beau regarder la scène pour trouver une explication "rationnelle", mais je vois vraiment pas ce que ce chien voudrait faire à part aider son pote en se fouttant dans un danger pareil  :hein2:

----------


## AZUR

J'ai déjà vu ce genre de vidéos ds un pays d'Amérique latine où des chiens venaient à la rescusse de ceux blessés sur la route!
Mais c'est sur qu'ils nous en remontrent amplement vu qu'il y a pléthore de chauffards qui ne s'arrêtent pas pour un humain, alors encore moins pour un animal!

----------


## AZUR

Le chien n'a probablement pas survécu mais n'a pas été transformé en galette!

----------


## rea

mais je me disais bien que j'avais déjà vu une vidéo du genre  :hein:

----------


## Anaïs

ouais y'a une autre vidéo du genre, je la cherche là.

----------


## Anaïs

ouais ben je la trouve plus  :hein2:

----------


## Katryne

c est magnifique j en suis toute chamboulée   ::

----------


## domi

mais est que l'autre chien a été mis a l'abri de cette autoroute ???   ::

----------


## doud

Mon dieu, quel geste courageux et magnifique...

Quand on pense que la plupart des humains ne le font même pas pour leur propre "race"...que la plupart des humains sont si indifférents entre eux...

Voir en ces temps "modernes" un geste de solidarité tels, mettant en jeux sa propre vie...que les humains en prennent de la graine...

J'espère que le second chien aura été placé à l'abri...

----------


## Jully

P'tin.. c'est fou.. magnifique vidéo.    ::

----------


## ingrid-euh

c'est un doublon ça..

en tout cas, c'est super émouvant    ::   ::   ::

----------


## COUDERT80

Encore une preuve de leur grande generosité.....   ::

----------


## flora67

> c'est un doublon ça..
> 
> en tout cas, c'est super émouvant


Ah, je crois pas non...  :hein:

----------


## rozenn

suoer émouvant!par contre j'ai l'impression que le chien au début de la vidéo est noir et après il est beige! quelqu'un d'autre à remarqué ou c'est moi qui déraille

----------

Magnifique!    ::  
Désolée Rozie22, je n'ai pas fait gaffe, par contre...

----------

mais non, la chienne blessée sur la route était en chaleur,et le chien qui s'est précipité a juste voulu la sauter!!  :lol2:

----------


## rozenn

:suspect:

----------


## Kyt's

> mais est que l'autre chien a été mis a l'abri de cette autoroute ???


Sur la toute fin de la vidéo, il me semble repartir ?

----------


## rozenn

Mon père m'a dit que cette vidéo est passée dans vivement dimanche et la présentatrice a dit que le chien a juste été assommé par un camion

----------


## flora67

> mais non, la chienne blessée sur la route était en chaleur,et le chien qui s'est précipité a juste voulu la sauter!!  :lol2:


Je trouve pas ça très drôle, tu vois...  :?

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Peut être pas très drôle, mais ça peut s'interpréter comme ça pour n'importe quem sceptique à cause de la position du chien. Je suis étonnée que personne n'ait encore profité de ça pour venir mettre le bazard ici, d'ailleurs... Y'a qu'à voir les commentaires postés sur you tube...

----------


## Anaïs

> mais non, la chienne blessée sur la route était en chaleur,et le chien qui s'est précipité a juste voulu la sauter!!  :lol2:


ça va, ça te dérange pas trop de faire ce genre de blague fine à la suite d'une vidéo où on voit un chien se faire tuer ?

en ce qui me concerne ça me dérange, j'ose espérer plus avoir à relire ce genre de saloperie.

----------


## Zuzana

> Envoyé par domi
> 
> mais est que l'autre chien a été mis a l'abri de cette autoroute ???  
> 
> 
> Sur la toute fin de la vidéo, il me semble repartir ?


Dans le reportage que j'ai vu, ils ont dit que malgre des recherches multiples, ils n'ont pas reussi a trouver l'autre chien    ::  

L'autre video de ce genre venait de Chine, mais il y a aussi un cas comme ca qui s'est passe chez nous en Slovaquie et qui a ete filme (au lieu d'aider tout de suite  :grrr:  ) - malheureusement le chien sur la route n'a pas survecu. Celui qui voulait le sauver etait adopte, mais il s'est echape et etait accidente par voiture  :Frown: , aux dernieres nouvelles que j'avais sur lui, il etait en convalescence, donc j'espere qu'il s'est retape!

----------

je suis désolée c'est un véto à la radio qui expliquait à propos de cette histoire que c'était un comportement typique d'un chien vis à vis d'une chienne en chaleur!!

----------


## sucette

NO COMENT POUR CLEMENTINE ::  
Par contre concernant lavidéo il serait temps que les humains en preine de la graine!!

----------


## Bouboune

des nouvelles du chien secoureur ? 

j'amerai tellement qu'ils soit adopté

----------

oh mon dieu,excusez moi,c'était vraiment trop nul et complètement con,cette blague de mauvais goût,   ::   je pensais que le premier chien avait pu être sauvé, je n'avais pas vu qu'il était mort  j'espère que le deuxième chien va pouvoir être placé   ::

----------


## rozenn

:lol2:  je pensais bien que tu avais louper un épisode!!

----------


## flora67

> oh mon dieu,excusez moi,c'était vraiment trop nul et complètement con,cette blague de mauvais goût,    je pensais que le premier chien avait pu être sauvé, je n'avais pas vu qu'il était mort j'espère que le deuxième chien va pouvoir être placé


Pas grave va...   ::

----------


## PoOupSs

Je suis septique   :hein2:

----------


## Lilith64

t'es mechante toi aussi   ::  

/joke

 :jesors:   ::

----------


## PoOupSs

M'enfin    ::

----------


## babou.7

C'est très émouvant, mais peut-être aussi effectivement il y a une question de chaleurs ou autre??  :hein2: 

C'est magnifique quand même ce geste comme quoi , on est très loin de tout savoir sur eux et leur comportement, par contre, les images lorsqu'il se fait percuté, quelle horreur!   :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## emmajojo

> Je suis septique   :hein2:


je me demande, désolée....si le chien "secoureur" ne crevait simplement pas de faim, si vous voyez....
c'est pas pour casser le mythe hein, juste....

----------


## zab2o

Moi aussi j'avais vu une autre vidéo du même genre.

Le coup des chaleurs, je veux bien, mais dans ce cas si on reste dans cet esprit "bestial" l'aurait-il vraiment sorti de l'autoroute, au point de faire tuer juste pour la saillir ? ...

A la rigueur le chien qui crève de faim, pourquoi pas ...

Après c'est p't'être mon envie de vivre dans un monde de bisounours, mais je préfère croire qu'il l'a sauvé de bon coeur  :amour4:

----------


## flora67

> Après c'est p't'être mon envie de vivre dans un monde de bisounours, mais je préfère croire qu'il l'a sauvé de bon coeur  :amour4:


  :Stick Out Tongue: lusun: 

Je comprends pas ce penchant qu'a l'être humain à toujours vouloir trouver des explications rationnelles à tout. Ca me dépasse.

On ne peut plus s'émerveiller devant quoi que ce soit, s'étonner ou même rêver, parce qu'à chaque fois quelqu'un arrive avec ses gros sabots et ses théories scientifiquement prouvées par a+b.

Désolée mais ça me soule.

----------


## ploum

ouais..ben moi une fois il y a 20ans et je m'en souviens encore,on a vu en passant en voiture un oiseau mort,percuté par une voiture,avec un autre qui restait a coté de lui ,on s'est arreté pour verifier qu'il ne soit pas juste assomé et faire degager l'autre qui risquait de se faire ecraser aussi,on a été petrifié. son copain ou conjoint piallait de desespoir et poussait sa tete avec la sienne pour tenter de le reveiller.ca a duré deux minutes,on s'est approché doucement,l'oiseau s'est envolé pour se poser a un metre ou deux et nous regardait.son copain etait bien mort,on l'a posé delicatement dans l'herbe,on s'est eloigné,l'autre oiseau s'est rapproché aussitot de son compagnon et s'est remis a piailler de desespoir devant le petit cadavre..en tentant toujours de le ranimer en poussant sa tete avec la sienne,on en avait les larmes aux yeux.l'explication est simple,son ami(e)venait de mourir,encore tout chaud,et il etait desesperé:faut pas chercher midi a quatorze heures des fois...

----------

Oui l'air vu cette vidéo    ::   ::   Pauvre loulous    ::   ::

----------

> ouais..ben moi une fois il y a 20ans et je m'en souviens encore,on a vu en passant en voiture un oiseau mort,percuté par une voiture,avec un autre qui restait a coté de lui ,on s'est arreté pour verifier qu'il ne soit pas juste assomé et faire degager l'autre qui risquait de se faire ecraser aussi,on a été petrifié. son copain ou conjoint piallait de desespoir et poussait sa tete avec la sienne pour tenter de le reveiller.ca a duré deux minutes,on s'est approché doucement,l'oiseau s'est envolé pour se poser a un metre ou deux et nous regardait.son copain etait bien mort,on l'a posé delicatement dans l'herbe,on s'est eloigné,l'autre oiseau s'est rapproché aussitot de son compagnon et s'est remis a piailler de desespoir devant le petit cadavre..en tentant toujours de le ranimer en poussant sa tete avec la sienne,on en avait les larmes aux yeux.l'explication est simple,son ami(e)venait de mourir,encore tout chaud,et il etait desesperé:faut pas chercher midi a quatorze heures des fois...


  ::   les pauvres .. =/

----------


## rozenn

:Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Cléopha

> Moi aussi j'avais vu une autre vidéo du même genre.
> 
> Le coup des chaleurs, je veux bien, mais dans ce cas si on reste dans cet esprit "bestial" l'aurait-il vraiment sorti de l'autoroute, au point de faire tuer juste pour la saillir ? ...
> 
> A la rigueur le chien qui crève de faim, pourquoi pas ...
> 
> Après c'est p't'être mon envie de vivre dans un monde de bisounours, mais je préfère croire qu'il l'a sauvé de bon coeur  :amour4:


je confirme : un chien peut "sauter" une femelle n'importe où
inutile de l'éloigner des voitures même en pleine autoroute   ::

----------


## casanina

Pour avoir vu notre chienne (ex-chienne errante aussi) sauver notre chatte et avoir vu beaucoup de manifestations de solidarité entre chiens errants aux Antilles (leur errance les unis souvent étroitement les uns aux autres), je suis convaincue qu'il ne faut pas chercher absolument toujours une explication lié à l'instinct basique. 
Je suis pour ma part certaine que *les animaux sont des êtres vivants sensibles capables d'éprouver des réactions émotionnelles et de construire des liens très fort avec certains de leur congénères,* d'autant plus s'ils sentent leur stress et leur désarroi (les animaux ressentent beaucoup plus ces choses-là que nous, ils ont une sorte de sixième sens qui reste un mystère que les scientifiques n'arrivent toujours pas à expliquer...).
Il faudrait peut-être arrêter un jour de considérer les animaux comme de simples boules de chair vivantes au cerveau étriqué et fonctionnant mécaniquement avec égoïsme uniquement en fonction de leur instinct de survie (faim, soif, reproduction...)  :grrr:  Même si je respecte votre point de vue, je tiens quand-même à dire que les réactions de certains d'entre vous me sidèrent...  :hein: 

Pour en revenir à cette histoire émouvante, voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur le net: _"la victime de l'accident, récupérée par les pompiers, n'a finalement pas survécu à ses blessures. Mais l'héroisme de son compagnon a ému le pays et les autorités ont depuis reçu de nombreuses propositions pour adopter le héros. Malheureusement, les pompiers avaient déjà, juste après l'accident, déposé le chien au coin d'une rue éloignée de l'autoroute et il demeure introuvable."    _

----------


## emmajojo

euh je suis totalement d'accord avec toi, mais uniquement ds des conditions de vie normales, si j'ose dire....
les pompiers l'ont refoutu ds la rue, super......
ça montre bien la condition animale là bas.....et qd il s'agit de survivre, je crois que l'altruisme disparait au profit de l'instinct de survie  :hein2: 

moi mm étant végétarienne, je crois que si je me retrouvais dans certaines conditions de vie, ben je mangerais n'importe quoi, mm de l'humain  :hein2: 

mais pour ce chien je ne sais pas, personne ne sait ni ne saura, et je ne suis pas contre le fait qu'il ait sauvé son copain, c'est tout à fait possible mm.....  :jap:

----------


## casanina

La condition animale est justement la même aux Antilles françaises, c'est pour ça que j'en ai parlé. Et encore, là-bas (Martinique et Guadeloupe) les pompiers ne seraient jamais intervenus pour des chiens une fois le danger écarté pour les automobilistes!! Bien souvent il y a des chiens blessés sur la route, des conducteurs s'arrêtent pour pousser le chien et ainsi dégager la route pour éviter les accidents de la ciculation, et ensuite ils remontent dans leurs bagnoles et laissent agoniser le chien comme ça dans le fossé et tout le monde trouve ça normal...  :hein2: 
En tout cas, je crois que les personnes qui côtoient là-bas les bandes de chiens errants (qui fonctionnent souvent en meute), qui les nourissent et les receuillent parfois, qui croisent leurs regards si intelligents, comprendront eux ce que je veux dire dans mon message précédent....   ::  
C'est pour ça que je préfère croire à la version du sauvetage plutôt qu'à celle à laquelle tu as pensé...
Mais c'est sûr que comme tu dis, personne ne saura jamais et ne pourra jamais rien prouver avec certitude...

----------


## emmajojo

ok!   :Embarrassment: k: 
je ne connais que la situation des chiens/chats en guyane, qui est atroce à mon goût, mais n'ayant pas vécu bcp de sauvetages sur place, et n'ayant pas de notions des liens particuliers qui peuvent se créer entre chiens dans ces conditions, je veux bien te croire et arréter de penser "survie à tout prix!"

merci!   ::

----------

